# A couple new drawings...



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

You did a really nice jobs on those.
Can't wait to see you other drawings.
They are quite breath taking


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow I really like them.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

those are awsome i especially like the first one


----------



## SmmerFun (Apr 13, 2009)

those...those ARE AMAZINGLY AMAZING ur awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks y'all!


----------

